
Ask HN: Which RSS reader do you use a year after Google Reader's death? - hymloth
Some well known RSS readers:<p>* Feedly
* Digg
* Flipboard
* NewsBlur
* The Old Reader
* Newsvibe
* Noowit
* Tiny Tiny RSS
======
creature
I'm using Feedbin - [http://feedbin.com/](http://feedbin.com/) . It's got a
nice minimal interface and it integrates with iOS apps well. And it's open
source, though a) kinda tricky to get up and running and b) the developer
isn't too quick with pull requests.

------
dajohnson89
Feedly. Love it!

I just wish more blogs had RSS feeds. There is a surprising number of content-
rich and frequently updated blogs/sites which dont have an RSS feed yet.

------
billconan
I use aol reader.

[http://reader.aol.com/](http://reader.aol.com/)

I found it is very close to google reader.

------
luxpir
Newsbeuter. Lightweight, command-line, efficient reading. Remotely via SSH or
locally.

------
kttmrt
Feedly - [http://feedly.com](http://feedly.com)

------
rtcoms
[https://bazqux.com](https://bazqux.com)

------
loumf
[http://goread.io](http://goread.io)

~~~
mrmondo
That looks quite nice, there is no iPhone or iPad client however.

------
cultureulterior
tt-rss is what I use. It is very stable.

------
frankacter
Digg Reader

------
MeVfm
Liferea

------
lormayna
Inoreader

------
eip
Rssident

